# Now my sig bet is almost gone...



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

A new sig that doesn't remind of a mistaken bet. Can one of you guys with skills please make me a cool Huerta sig.

Help me recover from my shame.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I got ya bro gimme some time ill get something..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here ya go bud.. Hope you enjoy it..


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

That is great. What's the cost man?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nothing man On me.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

thats very nice of you. As your feeling generous cpould you do me an avi as well. A bigger Cummo one or a Bas one would be sweet.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahah No prob gimme a sec..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Heres 2


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

SWEEEEEEET! Gotta be the first one. Already repped you for the sig so thanks will have to do.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

No Prob man enjoy..


----------

